# The table that should never happen. V .... The Druid's doll house, 50 sum years in the making.



## Brink (Feb 1, 2015)

forget about roof shingles, clapboard, and such. This will put Barbies dream house to shame.



But you have to wait until later...

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 1, 2015)

Darn you. Teasing us like this.


----------



## Brink (Feb 1, 2015)

Tease, tease.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Brink (Feb 1, 2015)

Getting started.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Feb 1, 2015)

Looks like your helper is waiting for instructions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Feb 1, 2015)

This is all I got done...

Three floors glued up.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Brink (Feb 3, 2015)

Oak flooring

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 3, 2015)

Am I the only one who's wondering why He's playing with dolls?

I'm really looking forward to this taking shape!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Brink (Feb 7, 2015)

Got just a little done tonight.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink (Feb 8, 2015)

Here it is, a three story tree house.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------

